# Handling the Pups and more.



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

The pups are 8 days old now, Ive been handing them for about 5 mintues everyday while mom plays with her friends they have some fuzz its so cute!. Mom is still a little shy of me too, lets me pick her up but I have to chase her around the cage first. How long should I be holding her, Ive been holding her for about 5 mintues about twice a day. She seems to be getting a little less skiddish but not much. Any suggestions on bonding time with mom and how long I should I hold the pups? Also I tried sexing the pups with no luck, any suggestions on how to do this or are they still too young? I have noticed that some have more pronounced looking genitals then others, does this mean anything?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

They are the right age. Actually at this age (and for a few more days) it is really easy to sex. Females have nipples, males don't. Here's some help. (Scroll down to Rat) 

http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm

As for mom and her babies. I would say for now 5 to 10 minutes is ok. When they get older and more active I would say longer, maybe 20 minutes, then up to 30 minutes or more when they are 3 weeks old (In a large play pen).


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

I have 3 girls and 3 boys. 1 hooded boy, 1 hooded girl and then the rest are just blackish gray all around from what I could see.


----------

